# Oh, rural life and the idiots involved.



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Last few weeks have been interesting.

Someone called animal control on me the 18th of october. For an 'animal welfare check". A/C Shows up, looks around and gripes some about not having a dog house. I stand there with my jaw scraping the ground. I slowly point to the doggie door the A/C officer is standing not 5 feet from and say "well, actually the dogs have a 1200 square foot house with running water and climate control. They also have a queen sized bed they seem to think they own." Grudgingly the officer(s) allow that in fact a dog house would be sort of silly.

Someone called A/C on me the 24th of october. This time is seems I had the dogs tied out in the backyard with no food or water. Yeah. I do that all the time. I spent 2800 bucks on a concreted chain-link fence and chopped up my backdoor with a doggie flap to TIE THEM UP IN THE YARD. Officer came by while I was at the store. When I get home only one dog greets me. Odd, and worrisome. I call Allie(9 month old female bi-color GSD), nothing. So, I begin to gather items for a walk-about to find her. When I go down to my basement, I find a doorknob flier thingy from A/C stating they had been by. I called immediately and get the office officer(I guess, dunno what she does exactly). I ask very patiently and considering how worried I was calmly if something had happened to Allie. She didn't know and said she'd have the mobile officer that visited my house call me. 

I waited an hour. I called back. "Oh yeah, the officer has your dog". I very calmly stated that when I arrived at the shelter there better be a smallish GSD there named Allie no worse for the wear waiting on me. I took my knives off, I took my gun belt off and made sure I didn't have anything capable of breaking the skin on my person, I wasn't sure how upset i was going to get with the officer(s). Then I called a friend and had them come pick me up. My friend knew I was beyond livid, I had crossed over into grim. 

I arrived at the shelter, calm and determined. Allie was there, officer that "collected" her was "not available". Fine. Gimmie my dog. 32 bucks. Fine. Gimmie my dog. The report says she wasn't wearing a collar. Yeah, she was in a fenced yard on private property. Gimmie my dog. Report says she was tied up. No, she wasn't. Gimmie my dog. Report says she has no rabies tag. Yes she does(show tag). Gimmie my dog. They gave me Allie. I put her in the truck and went back in.

I got to see the report. Saw a name on the reports. I spent 16 years doing research for surveying, I know how to find people/property. I pulled up the GIS images for the person on the phone. These people are over 1000 feet away. To see the area that the dogs were allegedly tied up in one would HAVE to trespass on either my property of my neighbor's property. I explained that, and asked that if another call to A/C was made to PLEASE call me ahead of time. I also explained that if A/C decided to just up and snatch one of my dogs again I would make an unholy stink. The words "improper search and seizure" make LEOs twitch. 

I'm still debating calling an attorney to see if I need to do anything. Trespassing(unlikely, as the call was false), harassment, and fibbing to a LEO are what I would have as my ammo. I don't want to do much as my dogs are the ones likely to suffer the fallout.

What really has me scratching my head is I don't know these folks from Adam AND they can't even see my house. A not-smallish hill blocks the view and funnels any sound the dogs might make away from their property. I dunno, it's worrisome and it's making me angry.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm confused. Did AC grab your dog from the yard or did they actually come into your home? If they took the dog from your property my next question is, do you leave everything unlocked? How did they get in?

Regardless, I don't know how you stayed so calm. I would have flipped out!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Caitlin said:


> I'm confused. Did AC grab your dog from the yard or did they actually come into your home? If they took the dog from your property my next question is, do you leave everything unlocked? How did they get in?
> 
> Regardless, I don't know how you stayed so calm. I would have flipped out!


Doggie door. My dogs have run of the house and the fenced area 24/7, 365. I occasionally block access to the yard during rainy weather to stave off muddy paw prints.

My house has never been locked. I don't even have a key...well....I probably do but have no clue where it is.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

brembo said:


> Doggie door. My dogs have run of the house and the fenced area 24/7, 365. I occasionally block access to the yard during rainy weather to stave off muddy paw prints.
> 
> My house has never been locked. I don't even have a key...well....I probably do but have no clue where it is.


You must live in a really safe area. I can't even leave the door unlocked when I'm home, much less when I'm not home!

Personally, I would not allow the dogs to be outside while you're gone, and I would close that doggie door, as well as keep the house and yard locked securely. At the very least until the whole situation blows over with AC. I have heard horror stories of officers and others responding to calls only to have dogs (normally friendly dogs trying to say hello) run at them and the officers end up shooting and killing them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I would call an attorney, find out your rights and the laws and rights AC violated and put them in their place. You probably won't get anything out of it other than to be left alone, but maybe your action will make AC change their policies and prevent this from happening to someone else.

I would be furious!! We live in a densely populated area, and my husband thinks moving to a more rural will cure our woes. I'll tell him that people are jerks everywhere.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Yikes! Given that they came out the first time and the practically made a fool of themselves with the doggie door/dog house part it's surprising they went and took her out of the yard the second time around.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Eh, A/C was doing their job and puller a boner. I can live with that. It's the jerk of a neighbor that has my hackles up. I can't keep the mutts locked up in the house, I work 12 hour shifts. The fenced area is only 3/4ers of an acre, my total property is over 4 acres and as such the lot has a huge buffer around it, 100 feet in most places. 

My reputation being what it is(gun toting libertarian) maybe just making said neighbor aware that I know who is messing with me would deter any further incidents.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

brembo said:


> My reputation being what it is(gun toting libertarian) maybe just making said neighbor aware that I know who is messing with me would deter any further incidents.


Hopefully. I do not understand on what grounds AC can come in and take the dog though. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't understand people. Unless there's an issue, why waste your energy causing problems for other people? I'm not getting why this person felt it necessary to not mind their own business.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

brembo said:


> Eh, A/C was doing their job and puller a boner.



It's still odd that they would go and pull the dog after seeing everything was fine the first time around. Either way hope this sort of stuff doesn't continue to happen to you. What a snotty neighbor!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

WateryTart said:


> I don't understand people. Unless there's an issue, why waste your energy causing problems for other people? I'm not getting why this person felt it necessary to not mind their own business.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, I have a suspicion as to this. This guys dogs roam. He has a hugely overweight Golden and a Dane that wander around. Don't know if they are fenced or not, never been on the property, but I do know those two dogs are his. Like I said they wander. Someone might have called AC on his dogs and in his anger picked me as the culprit. I did run the Golden off a few weeks back (yelling and waving my arms) as it was tearing into my trash can. Maybe that? Who knows?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh, he sounds delightful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Caitlin said:


> Hopefully. I do not understand on what grounds AC can come in and take the dog though. Pretty ridiculous.


I'm still confused on this, too, they saw the dog was not tied up and in the yard with the doggie door and they still took her? Was it because of the collar? Why one dog and not the other?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

fenced in yard, doggie door, no tags on. AC takes your dog. does a dog have to
have tags on when in their yard? i think there's much more to your story.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Get a lawyer. Take pictures of your fenced in area, doggiedoor, where a/c probably entered your property, etc. You did nothing wrong and the notion that a dog must have tags on on it own property is utterly laughable.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> fenced in yard, doggie door, no tags on. AC takes your dog. does a dog have to
> have tags on when in their yard? i think there's much more to your story.


There really doesn't have to be more to the story, some ACOs are pretty awful people. After AC was called on me, and I was forced to pick and choose which cats to let them kill (ok, I was over the legal limit that I was unaware of, and requested a week to find them new homes, but was refused), they also proceeded to call every community service type place in the area and accuse me of "elder abuse" of my husband, bringing in a whole slew of official calls and such. It took about two months for all the furor to die down, and life to get back to a semi-normal state (well, except for dealing with the grief of losing animals).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you know who called, (and doesn't AC have to give you the name of the person reporting you?)..Do what I did

My senior aussie tends to bark a bit when I first let her out the door, they never go outside until atleast 7am (unless an er potty episode)..So she barks a couple times, I tell her to shush and she is quiet..I have a neighbor that I don't know, that lives atleast 1/4 + away from me, thru the woods, down a road, ya get the picture..

Apparently a couple years ago, she called AC on me TWICE, saying my dogs were barking at 6am..BS..Her dogs bark at 1/2am by the way, and I have never ever made a complaint against ANYONE around here who's dogs bark the night away, coyotes howling, golf course machinery going at 5am (which is right in her backyard btw)..

I was livid,,this woman complains about everything, from the business lights 2 miles away that 'hamper' her vision when she drives by..

They told me who it was..I wrote her a nice email, kept my cool, told her I never complain about HER dogs barking at 1/2am,,(she said they were barking at deer,barkings barking...and all the other noises that go on all nite long around here that we have no control over...I told her if she had a problem with my 12 year old deaf aussie barking, CALL ME, here's my number..Who knows if it was even my dog?? 

Haven't heard a thing since, altho her dogs still bark all hours of the night time..

IF AC came in here and took one of my dogs (who are in the house when no one is home)..I'd be bonkers..Luckily AC was more peeved to have to 'tell' me about the neighbor's complaint, than what she was complaining about..

I'm also on good terms with AC here, (I donate alot of stuff)...but I would be PO"D big time!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree with the others who feel you should consult with an attorney.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely an attorney. They seized your dog from private property without cause. And buy a hefty lock for your fence so they can't get in again.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah i'm also wondering why they would take one dog and not the other. Add that to the fact the dog is on YOUR property without tags, they still had no legal rights to take her. She was confined with access to the house. Even just getting a lawyer after AC might be enough for them to use their freaking brains. And lock your gate(s). Also, might be wise to start locking your doors. Get multiple pictures of your property and also multiple copies. Start a couple files of EVERYTHING just in case. One for your lawyer, one for you and one for standby in case someone wants to goof up. There's no reason for you to be dealing with any of this. And No Trespassing signs all over the freaking place.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd put a Lock on the Gate to keep "undesireables" out. Your Dogs have the perfect set up and were not in distress. No one had any business going on your property in your absence!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

That is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard. They had NO right to touch your dog much less take it. I live on a busy street in town and people are practically crashing their cars looking at my dogs. I have had AC over here 3 times in one year for having my dogs outside when it was hot out. They had shade and water AND two of the three times they were in the porch in the house where they have their OWN window air conditioner that I bought for just them. Some people just aren't happy unless they are sticking their nose into other peoples business and causing trouble. I'd consult a lawyer.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> fenced in yard, doggie door, no tags on. AC takes your dog. does a dog have to
> have tags on when in their yard? i think there's much more to your story.


You are right, ya see right thru my doctored story. 

The meth lab caught on fire, the sex slaves escaped the torture dungeon and the dogs were in the pot grow field. I'm lucky only AC showed up.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

For some reason, I see this a different way. If I had someone complaining about my dogs and having them removed, I'd worry they were trying to remove the threat that my dogs represent should someone want to rob my house. 

If A/C was able to remove both your dogs that would leave your home open to whom ever wanted to enter. Even if it was until you got home. Plenty of time. Locked doors or not. I'm sure other people assume your doors are locked. Many crooks are scared of dogs -simply opening your gate would prove too nerve racking. They wouldn't be able to flee without a bite or two. So, send someone else out to do the dirty work. 

If that was the case and A/C was failing to comply with the plot, they might resort to other measures. 

If it were me, I'd file a complaint with the DA. I'd put on record what is happening. Tell them you are concerned for the welfare of your dogs as well as your person. You don't know why someone is going to great lengths to remove your dogs.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Lilie said:


> For some reason, I see this a different way. If I had someone complaining about my dogs and having them removed, I'd worry they were trying to remove the threat that my dogs represent should someone want to rob my house.
> 
> If A/C was able to remove both your dogs that would leave your home open to whom ever wanted to enter. Even if it was until you got home. Plenty of time. Locked doors or not. I'm sure other people assume your doors are locked. Many crooks are scared of dogs -simply opening your gate would prove too nerve racking. They wouldn't be able to flee without a bite or two. So, send someone else out to do the dirty work.
> 
> ...


This is what I thought, too.

I'd also want a lengthy, detailed explanation from the AC officer who responded, on WHY your dog was removed from YOUR property. That's the creepiest detail of all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Where exactly do you live? I want to make sure I NEVER move there. You handled AC much better than I would have.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

My guess is they took the dog because the shot tags weren't on the dog. In our state, they are required to be visible on said dog. Regardless of where you are, unless inside the home. It's a compliance check. They can't waltz on in your home, obviously. But if AC is there on a complaint, that's enough probable cause to enter onto property. 
Also some city/county ordinances state you have to be present with your animal if it's outside. Why would they take one dog and not the other? Did one dog have a collar and tags on and not the other?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Mr. D said:


> Why would they take one dog and not the other? Did one dog have a collar and tags on and not the other?


They took Allie. Allie loves everything and anything, she is also only around 45 pounds right now. her puppy brain loves the idea of greeting people and likely ran up to the fence and jumped around begging to be picked up.

Cable, the adult-ish male is aloof and wary of odd people on his turf. He likely posted up on the door and watched. One could prod the doggie door with a long pole from the fence, but not grab a dog. The fence runs along the side of my house and opens up into a large area in the backyard.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations on being so cool headed about the whole thing - I'm impressed  When I lived in the city, my new neighbors were afraid (for no reason) of my GSD. They pulled the nuisance call on me as well, but I was lucky because when AC showed up, he could see my dogs through the big glass door, and he could also hear me ("Ok, quiet, sit") so as soon as he identified himself he admitted that he was on a false call and just turned around and left. I offered to show him the water bowl, lol, but he declined. 
My neighbor was horrible. I caught him tossing cooked chicken bones over the fence a few times. He poisoned the shrubs growing along the fence line. He made me miserable, and if I could have afforded an attorney to dish some of that misery right back at him, I would have loved doing it. I hope you can get to the bottom of this crap, and make whoever started it squirm.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

OMG brembo...I would have someone's head for taking one of mine for ANY reason, never the less for a made up crock of poop. **** hath no fury.......................


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lock the gate and if possible put up security cameras. 

I really don't think anyone is casing your place and wants to get rid of the dogs. You never know. But it is pretty easy to get by dogs if you want to, a little poisoned meat or antifreeze. 

What I thought reading this, is also probably also far-fetched but it came to mind. Could your neighbor be one of those nutters who believes dogs should be as free as the wind? Maybe he sees your dogs being contained in the yard as having their natural roaming tendencies curtailed, and feels that you are a horrible dog owner for keeping them in a fence. Much more likely he si retaliating for having AC called on him. 

I try to stay on good terms with the neighbors. If AC did that I would probably be a little more than crazy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I see a lot of people saying to lock the gate. As someone who lives in a rural area I know it is often times impossible to lock your gate. The electric company, gas company and others insist on having access and they will cut locks off of the gate if you put one up. When I lived in Arizona and our regular meter reader was out sick, the fill in was a dumb *** cut the lock off, and came into my yard. My dogs shot out the dog door and he wound up pepper spraying my dogs. Oh did we have one heck of a battle with the electric company... I do believe the guy got fired tho. Or at least transferred. I never saw him again which was a good thing. He would have faced my shotgun if he ever tried entering my property again.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I live in a rural area. 

The only meter I have is the electric and it is out front. The propane guy can do his stuff with my tank as that is out front too. I can lock my gate. If it was in the back, I would have set up my kennels, etc, differently so that I could still lock my gate if I needed to. 

Septi-man has to go into my back yard to take care of the airation tank, but I am usually there, and I could let him in when I wasn't but I would have to lock Babs in her kennel rather than give her the run of the house and kennel, because she can open the back door and eat him if she wants to. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> I live in a rural area.
> 
> The only meter I have is the electric and it is out front. The propane guy can do his stuff with my tank as that is out front too. I can lock my gate. If it was in the back, I would have set up my kennels, etc, differently so that I could still lock my gate if I needed to.
> 
> Septi-man has to go into my back yard to take care of the airation tank, but I am usually there, and I could let him in when I wasn't but I would have to lock Babs in her kennel rather than give her the run of the house and kennel, because she can open the back door and eat him if she wants to. Better safe than sorry.


My entire acreage was fenced in Arizona and most of it is here as well. But I now have a smart meter which they didn't have back then so they do not have to come onto my property. My propane tank they do, but I call and set a date for them to come fill and make sure I am home. Not sure just how rural you are but where I am a locked fence isn't going to stop anyone. Heck a fence doesn't even stop the coyotes they just hop over it.


----------



## Darkthunderplotts (Oct 28, 2013)

After reading the original post HOLY COW I'll spare the expleritives, I am not a cop but work in private security and deal with cops. Most not all but most do not know how to deal with a dog had problems when I lived in town had my old pitt get tazed cause the rookie thought she was growling(she was overweight and had medical issues) but yeah something isn't right put up cameras. I have been known to yell at AC and LEO's for doing dumb ****


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Been doing some thinking and calculations......

6 foot privacy fence 'round the dogs area is financially viable. Also included in that is an addition of fencing along the front of the house to tie back into the dog area. I'll end up with a house totally enclosed n fencing(fine by me) and it will allow the dogs 100% perimeter run of the house(prolly a German's most coveted dream) The fencing around the front will be woven wire with 1"x2" wooden rail top and 2"x4" decorative posts between the main support posts. Thinking doggie-flap cutouts from privacy to woven wire, make the rear a "private" area for the mutts.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

^ do you have a price calculation on that and some measuring? I'm looking for a ballpark figure with our yard. Right now I have a makeshift run area...with that cheaper than chain link stuff and moveable posts. We also have a septic tank and of course all the wires and stuff are run out back so we need to have the one call come out and remark the yard before we think about digging it up.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

have also considered that invisible fence..but i'm not sure i trust that. I saw the dog next door charge through our hedge ...take the shock or whatever happens to it ..just to get to my dog


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

In a few years I plan on moving to the country to be closer to family and I've often thought about this happening..........hope it doesn't.

Yes, jerks are everywhere!!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Brembo, I'm sorry that you had to go through that kind of anxiety. I agree, you did the right thing by reminding yourself to be calm, and having a friend drive you. FWIW, this is partly why I don't leave my dog out alone when I'm gone. But, I see that you are gone 12 hours at a time on a regular basis. I am not. The odd day, maybe once or twice a year is all. 

I would reconsider letting them out in the front area if that will be visible. The neighbor(s) will still be able to see them. I do like the idea of the 6ft (or 8ft would be my ideal) privacy fence in the back.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

lyssa62 said:


> ^ do you have a price calculation on that and some measuring? I'm looking for a ballpark figure with our yard. Right now I have a makeshift run area...with that cheaper than chain link stuff and moveable posts. We also have a septic tank and of course all the wires and stuff are run out back so we need to have the one call come out and remark the yard before we think about digging it up.


200-300, maybe going as high as 400 depending on what I do with the inline supports. Fence(woven wire) is about $1.50 a foot for 48", $1.80 or so for 5' fence. Figure I have about 100-125 feet to run, depending on how I tie back in. Might go cheap and get welded wire, which is right at a dollar a foot for 5' tall 2x4 spacing. My dogs don't really need super-fencing as all it takes for them is the suggestion that the roaming ends at the fence.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Brembo just echoing what Rocket Dog said. I also have a personal beatitude, the stupid and annoying will be with around always!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

brembo said:


> 200-300, maybe going as high as 400 depending on what I do with the inline supports. Fence(woven wire) is about $1.50 a foot for 48", $1.80 or so for 5' fence. Figure I have about 100-125 feet to run, depending on how I tie back in. Might go cheap and get welded wire, which is right at a dollar a foot for 5' tall 2x4 spacing. My dogs don't really need super-fencing as all it takes for them is the suggestion that the roaming ends at the fence.


Your dogs might be fine but think about other dogs coming in. I've had coyotes hop over and little dogs dig under my fence to say hi to my dogs.


----------



## Hunter's Dad (Nov 12, 2013)

I would persue a legal course of action. First, they should have been able to determine that there were no signs of neglect/abuse by their first visit. Second, while under obligation to make the correct determination and documenting it accordingly, they returned and invaded your property while you were away and removed one of your shepherds with no justification at all. I would demand a copy of the initial report and make an appt with a lawyer.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If the person who reported you left their name (and probably did if it was actually investigated) it is a matter of public record. Ask for the record. What you decide to do after that is up to you.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Baillif said:


> If the person who reported you left their name (and probably did if it was actually investigated) it is a matter of public record. Ask for the record. What you decide to do after that is up to you.


I have a name, and an address. I know who it is. In fact HIS dogs were out this morning running my fence line. 

I do not want to escalate the situation. I'm gone for 12-13 hours at a time during my shift. If someone was at the house all the time I would be much more inclined to report his dogs. As it stands however I cannot be here at all times to protect my dogs from any sort of nastiness the neighbor might cook up. Another neighbor told me that the one that called in the report is a bit of a social deviant and will do evil things as per normal operating procedure. I can't risk my dogs being poisoned or shot simply so I can get the last "word" in as it were. I shall have to be an adult about this and take action only if things get out of hand.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You better go over with beer and work something out man to man then.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it possible that the person complaining or even animal control has the wrong address?


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> Is it possible that the person complaining or even animal control has the wrong address?


That's actually what I wondered. It seems rather random to not be a case of wrong identity. 

If not I'd go over and ask why he seems to feel you're doing something wrong, in the nicest way possible since you're worried about the dogs while you're not home.


----------



## nomansland4404 (Jun 15, 2010)

I applaud how well you stayed calm. I on he other hand would have been an entirely different story.


----------

